# Anyone plowing with a Scout II?



## g.moore (Oct 10, 2006)

Come spring I am planning on pulling the blade off my '64 IH1200 and transfering it to my '79 Scout II because of parts availability for the old '64. When it goes down it takes me 2 weeks + to find the parts for it whereas the local Napa has about 80% of the SII parts and I have the other 20% behind the house. My problem is obviously no one still makes a plow mount for the SII, so I will need to either completely fabricate one or adapt an existing mount to my frame, Anyone got pics of a plow mount on a SII? I need to see one in place before I decide which route is easiest.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*One mentioned in thread below.*



g.moore;351590 said:


> Come spring I am planning on pulling the blade off my '64 IH1200 and transfering it to my '79 Scout II because of parts availability for the old '64. When it goes down it takes me 2 weeks + to find the parts for it whereas the local Napa has about 80% of the SII parts and I have the other 20% behind the house. My problem is obviously no one still makes a plow mount for the SII, so I will need to either completely fabricate one or adapt an existing mount to my frame, Anyone got pics of a plow mount on a SII? I need to see one in place before I decide which route is easiest.


http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=41723&highlight=scout

There was one shown and mentioned in the above thread....


----------



## SteveB(wi) (Dec 27, 2004)

I have the mounting instructions for a Meyers conventional mount for a 72-74 Scout II. If I can't attach maybe I can email them.


----------

